# Scooter



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello all, Is there a scooter 50cc that will carry me 16st wife 10st.Only want to go shops ect.Don't need to go fast but obviously would like to be safe. Thanks!


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi BIGLAD 
I don't think I would bother with a 50cc. We have a 125cc which is great for 2 people and the shopping don't for get. If you get a 50cc I think you will be going shopping on your own! But it all depends on where you go but I think even on the flat it will be had work. If we go France or Germany we take the bicycles and see a lot more and do a lot more. When we take the scooter anywhere its a case of. Off to the shops then back thats it. When we take the bikes go out for 1/2 or full day and it gets you fit . Which we need well I do anyway.Or the other thing is to get 2 electric bikes. I sold a 125cc on ebay yesterday but we are keeping the other one we have but that does not get used that much.I think about 500km a year and most of that is me when I am at home to pop out to get something.

Good Luck. Bob.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Biglad,

I would agree with Bob's advice. Unless you are riding on cycle paths abroad a 50cc is the worst of all vehicles to travel on the roads. You will be squeezed into the gutter, overtaken in 30mph limits whether there is room or not and generally treated like you are invisible. That's apart from the considerations of whether or not it will comfortably carry the pair of you.

I too would buy a 125cc and I would buy a bike rather than a scooter. Bikes with their bigger wheels and engine mounted in the frame will take the bumps and potholes better and handle better than a scooter. They are also generally lighter.

JohnW


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Scooters*

I agree with the general comments so far. 50cc would be struggling and I am pretty sure you would exeed the design limitations anyway.
We have a Copy of a Honda Innova ( not as good but much much less expensive Jincheng) 110cc it bumbles along at 45 mph two up, have been up to 55 with me alone. Great for short distances ( upto about 30 miles radius from Van) and shopping and parking.
There are loads of strings on here about bikes,scooters and motorbikes.

Best of luck Steve


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Hi Biglad,

Agree with the above posts. Don't waste your money on 50cc, it wouldn't cope too well with 2 adults.Go for a 125cc. 
We have a 125cc. Honda ANF (INNOVA).It's one of the lightest 125's about weighing in at just under 100kg. As mentioned by John, it has bigger wheels which cope better on the roads. We love it. We went to places in France earlier this year where we couldn't have driven to in our 8 metre motorhome. 

Angie


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

Reason for 50cc is only have car licence. Thanks for replies though back to drawing board.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

biglad, what if you do CBT ? should be ok for 125 then.. although have a feeling you can't carry pillion...

hmmm
John


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

No, even if you pass your CBT test, you can't take pillion.

Angie


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Biglad.

We started off with a 125 honda and found this to be to slow for two.

We now have a honda 250 which we find much better in France and Spain
as it keeps up with the traffic just.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Everybody so far is absolutely right.
50 cc will be the fastest way to ......well, kill yourself, they're underpowered, overweight ( actually, thats me) and really horrible. You definitely would be quicker walking if you put 26 stone on one, and then put some shopping on it,

In reality, the only choices you have are:
Do a bike test, and if you do, you'll realise what you've been missing.
or
buy 2 mopeds. you dont need scooters, just go get a moped.


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Biglad,
Nothing wrong with a 50cc. We've had one for 4 years and it's taken the pair of us to places you wouldn't imagine. For instance, if you've ever driven up and down into Monaco through all the hairpin bends, then you know what I mean. It can certainly take some steep roads and be reasonably comfortable.
By the way, I'm about 14st and my wife 10st.
We have a Yamaha Slider with a top box to put all our rubbish in.
We selected the scooter on the basis of its light weight, dependable name and importantly one with large tyres to aid ride quality and braking.
Also, like you it had to be 50cc so I could drive it on a car licence.
I would suspect a 125cc machine would be much heavier anyway and possible compromise payload and axle weight, unless of course it's towed on a trailer.
good luck,
Bob


----------



## xploreit (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,
We,ve got a peugeot ludix. Neither of us is exactly small, but it gets us about. We took it to Greece last year, and if you've ever been, you'll know how bad the roads are. It took us all over, bit slow on some of the hills, but better than walking them!


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we are selling our peugeot ludix if anyone is interested
hannah


----------

